# Wiring for a magnetic roof strobe light



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey guy does anyone have a better way to run wiring for a magnetic roof strobe light besides going in threw the rubber seal on the door. I thought about a back rack or an Acari drill-free rooftop mount. but I can see spending over 200 dollar on something just to hold one small strobe light. Anybody ever modify there third brake light to run the wire threw there. Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a sound off mini pinnacle and im dealing with the same thing. I don't have a back window slider so I run it through the side window on the rear cab door. I'm not a big fan of it, I like to run a tight ship ya know. I thought of cutting the cord and feeding it thru the 3rd brake light or drilling a hole in the roof and silicone it. Then having some quick connects to plug in when i take the beacon off at times.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Drill a hole in the 3rd brake light.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

BIGGB9;1353704 said:


> Hey guy does anyone have a better way to run wiring for a magnetic roof strobe light besides going in threw the rubber seal on the door. I thought about a back rack or an Acari drill-free rooftop mount. but I can see spending over 200 dollar on something just to hold one small strobe light. Anybody ever modify there third brake light to run the wire threw there. Any ideas. Thanks


Thats exactly what I've done. the coil to the strobe is right above the drivers seat headliner. I simply got the wire from the door side portion of the headliner (by pulling the headliner down a bit) and uncoiled it. I took out the center brake light and ran a snake or a coat hanger) to the drivers doorside portion of the headliner and snaked it through.... takes about 20 minute for me to do one now.... over an hour the first time I ever did one.
HIH


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok would it be a good idea to drill a hole in the third brake light and use a rubber grommet then run the wires in would that make it water proof.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just put the wire coming from underneath the center brake light...no need to drill holes... I've had no issues with water coming in... just snug the light back in and your good to go


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

I removed my third brake lamp assembly and ran the wire under the foam gasket around the lamp assembly. Ran the wire from the bottom of assembly so I don't get water leaking in. I ran wires from a switch to the headliner behind the third brake lamp assembly and installed a 2 pin connector so I can easily remove/install beacon by simply removing the 3rd brake lamp assembly. This is the 3rd year I have done this on my K1500 and have never had any issues with it.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

This is what I did on a 2011. I drilled two 5/32 holes and pushed the wires through.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks good thanks for the idea


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

what year and model truck do you have? Extended or regular cab?


----------



## graystonelbz (Dec 19, 2007)

you can also splice into the cargo light and use the cargo light switch so there's no need to run excess wire and a switch. I just remove the cargo light bulbs because I never use them anyway. makes for a very clean finish if you dont need the cargo light.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I ran flat landscape wire (cheaper and easy to hide) to the overhead console added a switch, ran it across the headliner and put a disconnect plug, then put a plug on the light (magnetic mount) so ..

I have a switched, hard wired, magnetic mount, temporary light. TA DA


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

instead of drilling at the bottom and running over the light, you could drill at the top.. or instead of drilling, a wire will easily slide past the actual light.. worked great on my old truck.. and I connected it directly to the auxillary light like it was mentioned above. no need for extra switch if you don't have the plow prep package and prewired switch. Though got to figure out something elese for the new truck. no auxillary light switch while truck is in drive.


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

7_below;1353770 said:


> I have a sound off mini pinnacle and im dealing with the same thing. I don't have a back window slider so I run it through the side window on the rear cab door. I'm not a big fan of it, I like to run a tight ship ya know. I thought of cutting the cord and feeding it thru the 3rd brake light or drilling a hole in the roof and silicone it. Then having some quick connects to plug in when i take the beacon off at times.


If its a mag mount you will want a weather proof quick disconnect and make sure you take it off when your done plowing. I ran my cable out the bottom of my cab 2002 super duty crew cab with my ham radio antenna cable and someone just cut the cables and walked off with my pinnacle and left my antenna. I am going to hide away leds now and have a camera on my driveway


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

KC2LLW;1426077 said:


> If its a mag mount you will want a weather proof quick disconnect and make sure you take it off when your done plowing. I ran my cable out the bottom of my cab 2002 super duty crew cab with my ham radio antenna cable and someone just cut the cables and walked off with my pinnacle and left my antenna. I am going to hide away leds now and have a camera on my driveway


That's really crappy.


----------

